# Pellet Smoker - Need advice on first one



## Furby076 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hello

Ive been smoking for past 1.5 years with chargriller gas/wood combo. It requires a lot of watching (add/remove heat). This means I'm focused on the smoker and not my kids, plus, limited to smoking for 5 to 8 hours. 

With that, I'd like to upgrade to electronic pellet smoker. Suggestions/help would be great

Budget : I'd like to spend closer to $1,000, but can go to $1,500
Control: Use an app to set temp, timer, monitor inside of food temp and outside temp. Basically, set it and forget ut
Clean: easy to clean. Ash filter to a bin. The waste bin not get wet it if rains. The grease bin in my current griller fills up with water when it rains, spilling the oil to the ground
Rust resistent (i live in florida. Its humid)
Warranty: decent warranty would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 20, 2022)

I think they will all be fine for you, actually.

My new Weber SmokeFire impresses me after only two roast sessions in 50° F New England spring weather. For you, you might like the shiny enamel paint that's nice and thick. You will still nick it - I did when I installed the shelves - but you will nick all of them. When something rusts, just buy the replacement part.

The Weber's greasepan is in a drawer under the unit. They all are, I'm sure. I think I have to clean the inside of the SmokeFire more often than most others because they say grease builds up inside and catches fire. Not a big conflagration, mind you, but you have to shut it down to clean it out to start the smoke flowing again.

I think your concern with rust and rain will be solved with a good cover. Weber's cover is well made like all their products and fits nicely. I've had rain the last two days and water beads right off. Over time, this will need replacing - just like every other smoker cover, I'm sure.

My main attraction for this unit is that it can easily hit 600° F and stay there. You will go through $5-$10  bucks worth of pellets, though, to get to those temps for an hour or two. Likewise with the grill open to sear some mighty tasty burgers. Pellets are more economical for that low and slow smoke with set it and forget it technology. Wide open like with the SmokeFire and others, you will go through fuel at about $5 bucks an hour.

No matter what you chose, you will get bored with it just like any other household appliance. It just melts into a busy life and does what it does. And, you will always have buyer's remorse that you didn't just slice open a 55-gallon drum and do it old-school. For me, my Chicago-made, Weber-quality SmokeFire makes me comfortable such that I'm done scanning reviews and onto some smoking, roasting, and grilling.

You'll be fine,
Murph


----------



## schlotz (Mar 21, 2022)

There are a number to choose from and you'll have to line up their specs against each other to make a decision what will best suit you. The two that first come to mind in the price range are RecTeq and The Weber Smokefire.  FYI, a simple solution to the grease issue 

 BXMurphy
 mentions is to use cheap throw away alum pan(s) below to capture the grease then discard.


----------



## Furby076 (Mar 22, 2022)

Appreciate those replies. I like the idea of the smoker with enamel to help protect paint. Also, i agree on using disposable alum trays. Does it fit in the recteq? I like its warranty better


----------



## ycastane (Mar 22, 2022)

Based on this forum alone, lots of folks love recteq and lots think is glorified. Based on watching a lot of youtube and such i ended with Weber EX6 and used it this past saturday. I have a weber grill that has been uncovered for the past 5 years and doesnt have a single spot of rust. Just replaced the grates from cast iron to SS for the first time as well as the flavorizer bars.

This doesnt mean my smoker sits under the weather. Its under roof and with its cover. With that said i like the Weber for smoking, if i need searing my gas grill does fantastic and gets to 700 in less than 10 mins and maintains it like crazy.

Same goes for the Weber, it maintained 275 for 6 hours straight without a single fluctuation.

At the end make sure you like the looks of it and make sure it performs, there rest is up to you.


----------



## G8trwood (Mar 22, 2022)

I’ve had a pellet(s) for 7 years now. If gravity smokers were around when I started and then moded…. The struggle for smoke flavor is real on the pellet. The boss approved a gravity fed, just can’t decide.
Just food for thought if you know anyone with one.


----------



## Furby076 (Mar 22, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> I’ve had a pellet(s) for 7 years now. If gravity smokers were around when I started and then moded…. The struggle for smoke flavor is real on the pellet. The boss approved a gravity fed, just can’t decide.
> Just food for thought if you know anyone with one.


Gravity fed charcoal? Im super novice and thought pellets were just tiny charcoal pieces so would do the same.

With gravity fed, can a controler be set (e.g. 180F for 10 hours). What are you eyeing up?


----------



## G8trwood (Mar 22, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> Gravity fed charcoal? Im super novice and thought pellets were just tiny charcoal pieces so would do the same.
> 
> With gravity fed, can a controler be set (e.g. 180F for 10 hours). What are you eyeing up?



The Chargriller 980 vs Old country Gravity vs Masterbuilt 1050. Several threads on here on + - of them. Chargriller and Masterbuilt have controllers and probes as part of the build, like pellet.

The pellets do a pretty good job on smaller cuts and chicken. Ymmv. But to me fail on larger cuts. But I went to pellet from a large reverse flow cooker, so different taste buds. Pellet are super easy and convenient, I have two. But as I said different smoke levels especially at higher temps.

Not bashing them, just throwing out different options to muddy the waters ;)


----------



## schlotz (Mar 22, 2022)

Lot of opinions on all sorts of equipment. Many users are biased to what they currently smoke with and there's nothing wrong with that. If it works for them, that's all that matters. Bottom line you can make good eats from all of them. Pellets (compressed wood fibres not tiny charcoal pieces) offer a simple, less fussing solution for smoking. For those that want stronger smoke flavor you can add a smoke tube or pellet tray. Personally, too strong of a smoke hides the real meat flavor. Pellets hit the right spot for us. Your wallet is your limit.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 22, 2022)

I like my Pit Boss. Nice warranty good flavor and easy to use. If I had the money, I’d probably have Rec Tec. Just make sure to get a good cover for it.


----------



## Furby076 (Mar 22, 2022)

You guys have lots of great info and now im confused, lol

I dont want to sacrifice taste, but charcoal vs pellet...is it THAT much of a difference or subtle?.

Ill investigate gravity fed, but ultimately i think one of my biggest concerns is also ease of use (set it and forget it). If gravity charcoals can do that (set 12 hours at 180..go to sleep) then its a good fit


----------



## schlotz (Mar 23, 2022)

Gravity might get you there. Clean up with charcoal or pellets has to be dealt with, depending on who you talk with one is easier than the other. Again, this is individual preference. Big debate regarding flavor, which is always going to be a personal thing.  Only current data point I have is with my MAC and the smoke level is totally acceptable for us. There are other tangibles that have bearing: grease management (external & critter control vs internal), cost of heat source, proper storage for heat source, manufactured materials used & their longevity and internal cooking space required. Always prudent to think about the next number of years, not just today when looking for a new unit.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Mar 23, 2022)

Also think about do you have a covered place for it vs having to buy a cover. What is your weather like? If you live in a area with harsh winters it takes time to heat up etc.


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Mar 23, 2022)

Pellet Smoker Cook Off
This video was posted when I put up thread asking basically the same thing. It pushed me towards a SmokeFire. Really liked it. Returning it under the 100 money back guarantee because I want the new one that is due out this Spring. The food it makes is awesome. My main complaint would be the pellet hopper and that got redesigned in the new version. Honestly, if they didn't release a new one, I would have kept mine no doubt.


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 23, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> Pellet Smoker Cook Off
> This video was posted when I put up thread asking basically the same thing. It pushed me towards a SmokeFire. Really liked it. Returning it under the 100 money back guarantee because I want the new one that is due out this Spring. The food it makes is awesome. My main complaint would be the pellet hopper and that got redesigned in the new version. Honestly, if they didn't release a new one, I would have kept mine no doubt.



I saw that video before I bought, too. They gave a slight edge to WSF. Learning about pellet smoke tube to punch up smoke if needed was key. My WSF has a smoke boost setting that I haven't played with yet.

I saw another video with the same guy standing next to a smaller version. Glad I went big.

The chute fix reduces hopper space a little, though. I'm not sure I would trust it over an 8-hour unattended cook. But that's more a function of how cold it is in Massachusetts and the amount of pellet fuel it takes to keep the WSF (and others, I'm sure) up to temp. It is nice that it has a low-pellet sensor and alarm.

I think they're all pretty good. It's not big money like a house or a car and I don't remember researching the big stuff as much as as the smaller purchases. Weird, I know. 

Murph


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Mar 23, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> The chute fix reduces hopper space a little, though. I'm not sure I would trust it over an 8-hour unattended cook.


According to The BBQ Guys website about the stealth:
"The Weber SmokeFire EPX6 STEALTH pellet grill has a hopper capacity of 20 lbs" I think the current gen is at 22 pounds. 2 pounds is not totally negligible but 20lbs seems like a good amount.


----------



## Furby076 (Mar 23, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> Pellet Smoker Cook Off
> This video was posted when I put up thread asking basically the same thing. It pushed me towards a SmokeFire. Really liked it. Returning it under the 100 money back guarantee because I want the new one that is due out this Spring. The food it makes is awesome. My main complaint would be the pellet hopper and that got redesigned in the new version. Honestly, if they didn't release a new one, I would have kept mine no doubt.


It sounds like i should wait until the new one is coming out in spring. What's the model of it?

I also spoke to a grill store and they are recommending the GMG peak prime plus. Do folks have opinions (ok we all do, lol) about this one?


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 23, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> According to The BBQ Guys website about the stealth:
> "The Weber SmokeFire EPX6 STEALTH pellet grill has a hopper capacity of 20 lbs" I think the current gen is at 22 pounds. 2 pounds is not totally negligible but 20lbs seems like a good amount.



I agree. I almost got 20 pounds in the hopper. The last pound or so would have had to sit on the flat part of the slide or maybe if I stirred down to settle what I put in, that last bit in the bag would fit in. Maybe I could have leveled the pellets off more or just fill it up where the cover is open a crack and it would close as the pellets are used. But, BBQ Guys are close enough for rock and roll. Twenty pounds would certainly fit.

For the original poster and others, please note that my first experience with a pellet smoker was over two days in 45-50° F weather with a playful breeze and faint drizzle. I was roasting at 400° F for 2-3 of hours. First day was a frozen pizza, the next was roasted veggies and a load of kabobs. Another hour spent breaking it in and 2-3 shutdown cycles in between. I opened and closed the cover more than several times to taunt the food.

Weather and cook temperatures are *major* factors in fuel use. Keeping the cover closed makes a big difference, too. "Factory testing" is cover always closed with someone on stand-by to flick that last pellet into the fire.

That last pound of pellets that I couldn't fit in looked like it was going to sit on the slide going to the auger without sliding down. The cook was done; I didn't wait around to see what would happen. I wasn't even mildly curious. The thing worked fine but under those conditions, I wouldn't trust it for eight hours unattended.

But that goes to the point, doesn't it? All these smokers are fine. They are set and forget and will stand up to Florida weather. Your grease requirement is what it is - they all handle grease as designed. They are $1,500 bucks give or take and are going to use fuel that is pricier than gas or electric. You will also tend to cook food (and ruin it now and then) that cost more than a can of SpaghettiOs.

There's a quote in a Mafia movie somewhere: "It is the life that we chose." Look around for no more than 30 days and settle on something that makes you feel warm and fuzzy. If set and forget smoking is what you like; get one. You'll be able to make it work for what you need. This forum will help.

You'll be fine,
Murph


----------



## Furby076 (Mar 24, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> I agree. I almost got 20 pounds in the hopper. The last pound or so would have had to sit on the flat part of the slide or maybe if I stirred down to settle what I put in, that last bit in the bag would fit in. Maybe I could have leveled the pellets off more or just fill it up where the cover is open a crack and it would close as the pellets are used. But, BBQ Guys are close enough for rock and roll. Twenty pounds would certainly fit.
> 
> For the original poster and others, please note that my first experience with a pellet smoker was over two days in 45-50° F weather with a playful breeze and faint drizzle. I was roasting at 400° F for 2-3 of hours. First day was a frozen pizza, the next was roasted veggies and a load of kabobs. Another hour spent breaking it in and 2-3 shutdown cycles in between. I opened and closed the cover more than several times to taunt the food.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice and writeup. I also watched that competition, and liked that they clearly preferred the weber ribs and even assumed it was the weber.

Im going to some local places in a week to see in person, and also talking to some companies about building an outdoor kitchen (rain cover will help).

Ty!!


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Mar 24, 2022)

I'll put this out there: I love my Camp Chef. Their priciest model, the Woodwind 36 WiFi is within your price parameters.  They have really good customer service, and if you add the Sidekick attachment you have the possibility of a grill/sear box, flattop griddle and a pizza oven.  A couple other nice features are an ash cleanout and a pellet hopper drain.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 24, 2022)

schlotz said:


> There are a number to choose from and you'll have to line up their specs against each other to make a decision what will best suit you.





schlotz said:


> Lot of opinions on all sorts of equipment. Many users are biased to what they currently smoke with and there's nothing wrong with that.




 schlotz
 has covered it pretty well with these two comments.  I did exactly this and narrowed the field to 3.  Then the choice became clear due to a couple easy factors.  And I bought a rec teq.  Which I love and always recommend.

Many factors to consider: size, weight, construction, wifi controls, customer service, performance, cost with everything you want added (you have a good budget already which is important as you can go wild on this purchase), etc.  Enjoy shopping evaluation and the purchase.


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 26, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> Im going to some local places in a week to see in person, and also talking to some companies about building an outdoor kitchen (rain cover will help).
> 
> Ty!!



It's funny you say that, too. When they brought my WSF over, the first thing that impressed me was the size of it. (All together now: "That's what SHE...")

Given that it roasts and sears and smokes, the first thought I had was that I could just build an outdoor kitchen around it.

It's a pretty neat.

Murph


----------



## schlotz (Mar 26, 2022)

Nothing wrong with multitasker products and for many that fits the bill, sometimes literally.  Personally, there are meals that require grilling and there are meals for smoking.  Yes, my smoker can grill but I bought it for it's smoking capabilities and that's what it's used for.  When the meal in question does not need smoking, the grill does it better and has the necessary real estate for many items or to accommodate company for dinner. So for me, it's 'horses for courses'.


----------



## Furby076 (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks everyone. Life has been busy this past week(end) but will update. I'm thinking of the following 3, and I'd like to see one or some of them in person. Youtube videos are great, but tactile feel is important. Each has pro's and cons. For example, I like the ones that have a solid drip tray at the bottom because I can cover it in foil, and the only thing that I need to do to clean under the drip tray to suck out the ash (already ordered an ash shop vac). I like Weber has a hopper in the back as it saves side space.

Once I figure things out, I'll update with my purchase - :) and a picture or two. A kitchen company is coming out tomorrow, so hopefully their estimates are reasonable enough for me to build a kitchen (fridge, sink, counter space, cut out for grill, cabinets, and hood to funnel the smoke away from my house)


Weber Smokefire EX6 or newer
RecTeq RT 600  RT-1250
Camp Chef Woodwind 36

Updated.

Oh, and wife asked me the grill I am interested in, so in the interest of being me, I sent her the link to RT-CMG BEAST & RT-TMG CHUCKWAGON


----------



## Furby076 (Mar 31, 2022)

BTW, any thoughts on PittBoss 1600 (especially vs RecTeq 1250)?


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 31, 2022)

I have the RT 1250 and it a VERY NICE gill!  It has many upgrades from the 700, ie dual band wifi, higher rpm auger, heavy duty cast deflector plate, conduit electronics, front shelf, lid drip edge, 2 sliding shelves.  The 1250 gets hot fast and will get very hot....did pizzas in it the other night at 550 no issues....it will get up to 700 but I use the gasser for that kind of heat....  It also have a very nice smoke profile, its not as good as my reverse flow wood burner but its pretty good.  I also have a Green Mountain Grill and the RT gives a slightly better smoke profile.  The GMG can be a bit heavier....

My only complaint is I would like a shelf rack 2.5 inches above the bottom shelf, but realize virtually none have that.

Oh if you are doing a built in..... you better look at the RT page, they just released an all SS model today that is based on the 590 but has a front hopper and all the upgrades above....... It is SWEET!!!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...et-grill-calling-rec-teq-owners-users.310677/


----------



## Furby076 (Mar 31, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I have the RT 1250 and it a VERY NICE gill!  It has many upgrades from the 700, ie dual band wifi, higher rpm auger, heavy duty cast deflector plate, conduit electronics, front shelf, lid drip edge, 2 sliding shelves.  The 1250 gets hot fast and will get very hot....did pizzas in it the other night at 550 no issues....it will get up to 700 but I use the gasser for that kind of heat....  It also have a very nice smoke profile, its not as good as my reverse flow wood burner but its pretty good.  I also have a Green Mountain Grill and the RT gives a slightly better smoke profile.  The GMG can be a bit heavier....
> 
> My only complaint is I would like a shelf rack 2.5 inches above the bottom shelf, but realize virtually none have that.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 31, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome!  Good luck on your decision!


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 31, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> Oh, and wife asked me the grill I am interested in, so in the interest of being me, I sent her the link to RT-CMG BEAST & RT-TMG CHUCKWAGON


Hmm would the chuckwagon require a new truck to move it also???


----------



## Furby076 (Apr 1, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Hmm would the chuckwagon require a new truck to move it also???


Good question! I was thinking of getting a tow hook attached to the SUV, but getting a Ford F-150 Raptor would be very much needed. I mean, we want to make sure we can get to our destination very fast to increase the airflow to the smoker!

I was driving home, wife called to ask a question, she then said she was going to look at the smoker. She hung up. 10 seconds later she called, i pre-giggled, 

Wife: "You're not serious?"
Me: "About what?"
Wife: "About spending that much money on a smoker? Do you think we are rich? Did we win the lottery?"
Me: "You're my lottery!"
Wife: "The hell I am. We are not buying a $10,000 smoker"
Me: "$10,000 smoker? You must be looking at the wrong thing. Go look at RT-1250. I mean, if you want a $10,000 smoker we can get one...hello? hello"

Oh, most fun 20 seconds i had that night :)


----------



## Furby076 (Apr 1, 2022)

And ordered the RecTeq


----------



## Furby076 (Apr 1, 2022)

So, follow-up question.  I am going to place the smoker in my covered patio. The top part of the patio is the house. My concern is the smoke from the smoker will turn the ceiling dark.  I'd like to have an aluminum tube put over the smokestack so it funnels the smoke up and then diverts it away from the house. The tube would be loose fitting on the smokestack.

The person at RecTeq says he does not recommend doing this as it could interfere with smoke leaving the system. I'm not sure how that would be as the new tube would be a bigger diamter then the RecTeq smoke stack.

Any thoughts on this? Is there a better sub-forum for this question?


----------



## BurntWeenie (Apr 1, 2022)

So I have my 590 under the porch. I have both a gasser and my pellet there. Yes the ceiling has gotten discolored. The advantage I have is this is area was done with aluminum sheathed foam. So I just spray it with house cleaner and gently power wash. I had the smoke problem when I just had the gasser. Maybe add a fan?


----------



## Furby076 (Apr 1, 2022)

jliddil said:


> So I have my 590 under the porch. I have both a gasser and my pellet there. Yes the ceiling has gotten discolored. The advantage I have is this is area was done with aluminum sheathed foam. So I just spray it with house cleaner and gently power wash. I had the smoke problem when I just had the gasser. Maybe add a fan?


I do have an outdoor ceiling fan which should help if adding a tube is a bad idea.


----------



## Furby076 (Apr 1, 2022)

jliddil said:


> So I have my 590 under the porch. I have both a gasser and my pellet there. Yes the ceiling has gotten discolored. The advantage I have is this is area was done with aluminum sheathed foam. So I just spray it with house cleaner and gently power wash. I had the smoke problem when I just had the gasser. Maybe add a fan?


Also, I see you are in Tampa. I'm on the other side, but we have similar weather (hot all year, humidity, and hurricanes). How is your RT holding up against rust?


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 1, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> Good question! I was thinking of getting a tow hook attached to the SUV, but getting a Ford F-150 Raptor would be very much needed. I mean, we want to make sure we can get to our destination very fast to increase the airflow to the smoker!
> 
> I was driving home, wife called to ask a question, she then said she was going to look at the smoker. She hung up. 10 seconds later she called, i pre-giggled,
> 
> ...


You are my freakin hero for today if that actually happened lol. Either way that was funny as hell.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 1, 2022)

Congrats!  I think you are going to be happy!

RT are out of 304 stainless so they can tarnish and shop surface rust.... just get some spray away brand stainless polish and wipe it down when it starts looking “dry”.

I also have both my gasser and RT under the  cover back porch (ceiling fan) with no issues. It is 12ft high though and AL soffit though.   Putting a extension stack is NOT advised!


----------



## Furby076 (Apr 4, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Congrats!  I think you are going to be happy!
> 
> RT are out of 304 stainless so they can tarnish and shop surface rust.... just get some spray away brand stainless polish and wipe it down when it starts looking “dry”.
> 
> I also have both my gasser and RT under the  cover back porch (ceiling fan) with no issues. It is 12ft high though and AL soffit though.   Putting a extension stack is NOT advised!



Thanks. I'll look for tarnish spray.  Why don't you recommend an extension?



bigfurmn said:


> You are my freakin hero for today if that actually happened lol. Either way that was funny as hell.


Oh, it's legit. She was ok with the RT-1250 :)


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 4, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> Why don't you recommend an extension?


I saw your other thread . You'd be better off to exhaust the room than adding on to the smoker stack in my opinion . If you don't get it right , it will either slow the exhaust or suck the heat and smoke out of the cook chamber at a faster rate . 
 When I added one on my MES 30 to improve air flow , I installed it long then ran the smoker for an hour at 250 . 
Starting at the top of the extension I ran my hand down the length until it got to hot to touch . That's where I cut it off . That way it didn't condensate and drip back into the smoker . Ended up at about 4 " tall 3" diameter . 

In your case the run , rise and diameter of the duct will effect the operation . 
A plenum and exhaust fan above the smoker , and a run of duct through the screened wall would be my option .


----------



## Furby076 (Apr 4, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I saw your other thread . You'd be better off to exhaust the room than adding on to the smoker stack in my opinion . If you don't get it right , it will either slow the exhaust or suck the heat and smoke out of the cook chamber at a faster rate .
> When I added one on my MES 30 to improve air flow , I installed it long then ran the smoker for an hour at 250 .
> Starting at the top of the extension I ran my hand down the length until it got to hot to touch . That's where I cut it off . That way it didn't condensate and drip back into the smoker . Ended up at about 4 " tall 3" diameter .
> 
> ...


I see. Luckily the room is outdoors. It has a concrete/painted ceiling, a ceiling fan. 2 of the 4 "walls" are the house (sliding glass doors) and the other 2 "walls" are screens which allow airflow in and out (prevent bugs from coming in). There is a ceiling fan in the middle. I plan to keep the smoker by one of the screens.

We plan to repaint our house in a year (it's 20 year old paint), so am OK trying without an exhaust and see the "damage"


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 4, 2022)

What about just setting up a tower fan to blow the smoke out of the screen? I have on set on top of a bench that blows above my Pit Boss to keep from blowing into the house. Since its above the grill to doesnt affect the temps. Just a thought.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 4, 2022)

Congrats for sure!  I think you will love your Rec Teq!  

I love the joke you played on your wife.  That was funny stuff.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Apr 4, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> Also, I see you are in Tampa. I'm on the other side, but we have similar weather (hot all year, humidity, and hurricanes). How is your RT holding up against rust?


So far no real issues I have a Genesis gold that cam from CT where I was before and after 6 years here it is still going strong. I have rebuilt the guts.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 4, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> Why don't you recommend an extension?


...... They (pellet smokers) are designed as a pressurized system  to attain the right airflow/fuel mixture, if you add an extension it will cause a draft and mess up the whole burning process.  Its also not advised to add gaskets to the lid either, this is a potential fire hazard to auger pot supplied burners.  The "losses" through he lid are part of the design and help reduce a blow back fire into the auger tube and hopper.

Like others have said, it would be better to add an exhaust fan or an outdoor hood/fan about 30-36 inches above the smoker.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 4, 2022)

If it is in an enclosed area why can't you use a hood like you would in the kitchen and then you can blow the smoke out.  Just make the hood big enough, there are many kinds of styles available.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 4, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> We plan to repaint our house in a year (it's 20 year old paint), so am OK trying without an exhaust and see the "damage"


I doubt it's even an issue . Some of my stuff is under white vinyl soffit . Never a problem .


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 4, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I doubt it's even an issue . Some of my stuff is under white vinyl soffit . Never a problem .



This....Have it 3 feet from the siding as recommended and 6 foot clear on the top and it should clear out pretty good.  I had mine under a covered porch for a long time with no issues.  My wife does spray it down twice a year to keep the area clean.


----------



## Furby076 (Apr 5, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> If it is in an enclosed area why can't you use a hood like you would in the kitchen and then you can blow the smoke out.  Just make the hood big enough, there are many kinds of styles available.


That's what I was thinking, but for now I'll see how it does with the ceiling fan. If that doesn't work well, I'll try a fan mounted to the side of the wall. If that doesn't work, then kitchen hood that sides a few feet above the grill. At that point, the smoke has left the grill


sandyut said:


> Congrats for sure!  I think you will love your Rec Teq!
> 
> I love the joke you played on your wife.  That was funny stuff.


Thanks :)


----------



## Furby076 (Apr 5, 2022)

I'd like to thank everyone. Shipping carrier just shot me a text and the grill should be here between April 6 - 11. Then I just need some time to set it up. I'll post some pics (least I can do for all of your help)


----------



## SNeal5966 (Apr 29, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> Hello
> 
> Ive been smoking for past 1.5 years with chargriller gas/wood combo. It requires a lot of watching (add/remove heat). This means I'm focused on the smoker and not my kids, plus, limited to smoking for 5 to 8 hours.
> 
> ...


Any thoughts about maybe getting a controller for that instead of another cooker? That's what I am considereing for my summit charcoal or adding a pellet cooker...a fireboard drive and a fan....


----------



## Furby076 (Apr 29, 2022)

SNeal5966 said:


> Any thoughts about maybe getting a controller for that instead of another cooker? That's what I am considereing for my summit charcoal or adding a pellet cooker...a fireboard drive and a fan....


Interesting. Looks like it tried to control heat by adding air. It doesn't add fuel though. For $30 you cant go wrong. 

Might be worth adding to my original grill. Ty


----------



## SNeal5966 (Apr 29, 2022)

Furby076 said:


> Interesting. Looks like it tried to control heat by adding air. It doesn't add fuel though. For $30 you cant go wrong.
> 
> Might be worth adding to my original grill. Ty


No Prob. The Fireboard 2 Drive, a Fan from BBQ Guru, will set me back a little over $300 but that should give me the same level of convenience as Pellets.....I might end up with both though....SHhhhh Don't tell my wife! LOL


----------

